# 5'11 and a 17.5 in frame?



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi guys- just got back from my LBS and tried two different units. The first one was a Trek Cobia in a 19 in frame based on the salespersons recommendation. I felt very stretched out on the bike (very forward) nice ride tho! 

Than I rode the 17.5 in frame Mamba and I just felt more comfortable on this size. I'm curious if its a bad idea to go with the 17.5 er considering I'm 5'11 and man up to the larger unit?


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

17.5 doesn't mean a whole lot, FWIW. You need to concern yourself more with reach and horizontal ETT. My bikes are any where from 17 inches to 19 inches. I'm 5'11" as well.


----------



## JasonScottCarter (Mar 23, 2006)

I am 5'11 and my bike is a 17.5 inch frame. I tried a 19, but it was to big. I think it depends on the bike. Some are 17.5 for medium, some companies use 18. Just make sure you are comfortable.


----------



## Possum Jones (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm 5'11" and my preferred 29er size is 17.5" with a 23.5" ett. I currently have two 29ers in this size. My previous 29er was a 19 and way stretched with no stand over. I'd rather it be a little small versus too big.


----------



## portlander (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm 5'11 and ride a 17.5 x-cal. The frame is a bit on the small side for me, and I will eventually switch out to a longer stem, but then I have monkey arms. Like others have said, what fits one person will not fit another. If the 17.5 felt good, then roll with it.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

sounds about right. im 6'2 and and the 21" is a bit stretched. personally i liked it over the 19. i did move the bars up and in a bit. 

if you like the 17 over the 19 then get the 17.


----------



## Tmshokie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Helpful info*

Thanks.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

i'll repeat what others have said just because i'm bored. 17.5" does seem a little small for someone who is 5'11 but it depends on your body. for example, my wife is 5'6 and felt more comfortable on 17.5" trek xcal frame compared to a smaller frame.

my advice is right it enough (if you haven't already) to really make sure it fits better.

regardless, enjoy!
ez


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

It also depends on the type of riding you will be doing.

I'm ~6', and have a 21" Spec Rockhopper. XC bikes will stretch you out, XCT/AM will bring you in, and DH/FR will, well, with 8+ inches of travel, whatever space is left is what you get, haha (tend to bring you closer, too).

Body type matters too, though. I have a long torso, so the bigger frame works for me. Go with what is comfortable. The bike is as good as a garage coat-hanger if you are not comfortable on it!


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

FWIW, I'm 5'11" and ride a medium (18") frame. Fits me perfect, but like a lot of people have said it's all about how you feel on the individual bike. Some will fit completely different depending on the frame style and riding style.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Definitely depends on your body type more then just your height. Different bikes have different geometries too obviously. I'm only 5'8, When I test rood a Trek 3700 the 18 inch was perfect. When I test rode the Marlin the 17. was stretching me to full extension. I ended up buying a 15.5. Other brands were totally different. 

Spend enough time testing it to find out what feels best. Try and ride the same bike in different sizes


----------



## Striker01 (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, I've got pretty long legs and a rather short torso. Hence why I felt SO stretched out on the 19 in Cobia. I think with the 17.5 I'd feel more in control and would be able to throw the bike around more.


----------

